# TV Apps Service Unavailable (5)



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

My TV Apps were working fine until I added the "My NCAABB" App then after i exited out of the adding tv apps section i got a blue bar on the bottom right side of the screen that says "service unavailable (5)". 

Checked my network services connection and it's connects. In system info STB status is 5001

Maybe a problem with the NCAABB app? If so how can u remove an app if you cant access the apps on the receiver?


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I found the area on dtv's website to add/remove apps. I removed the NCAABB app online.....restarted my receiver and now my Apps work fine. Must be something up with that NCAABB app.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I had that same error the last time I browsed the APPS store with the DVR. Not only that but the whole screen was going blank when I tried to launch and the dismiss with right arrow would launch the blank TV APPS banner. I had to menu restart; since it was goofed-up.

It may not be the APP; waiting 15 minutes, or restarting network services may be all that is needed to do to get the TV APPS back if it does it again. If not, a menu restart may be necessary.

I'd try it again or just add it on-line and give it minutes if it doesn't launch or update right away.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah i tell u what i'm really getting sick and tired and having to restart my receiver to get my Apps to load. Network services working on..........internet connection working yet at least once a day i hit the right arrow it says it's loading the apps but then the side bar never appears. Restart and they load. I really love the Apps esp for the weather but i'm about to give up on them ......shouldnt have to restart the receiver 1-2 times a day b/c they stop loading.


----------

